# Tuning/building places for 350z



## Christian Coryea (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a 2007 nismo 350z i want to get forged internals and twin turbo kit installed and tuned for 450hp plus is there anywhere in missouri that specializes in 350z or nissans? That are well known and trusted


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not in missouri that is familiar with 350z's.

Forged Performance in Atlanta is one of the premier VQ35 tuners in the country.


----------

